# My first engine from castings - Stuart D10



## jpdenver (Nov 14, 2016)

Greetings,

I have finished my first engine from castings, a Stuart D10.  
I had a lot of guidance from the YouTube thread by "TinkerJohn"
Built on a Sherline Lathe and Mill.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs7PDuKp4Zk[/ame] 

After I rebuild my shop, I plan on adding reversing gears and pump.

Thanks for watching,

Jim Pope
Denver, CO


----------



## jayville (Nov 15, 2016)

very nice..I have castings for 10v which I haven,t been game to start,but after watching your effort I think I will give it a go,then maybe the d10...well done...clem:thumbup:


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 15, 2016)

Great runner especially for your first engine from castings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jpdenver (Nov 15, 2016)

To Jayville,

Here is the thread on youtube that gave me the courage to
build this.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzLR4Kwwd3p-ibO2lDyfAunqsoNxTMfjZ 

Very down to earth.

If you need the book he discussed, let me know, I have it available.

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver. CO


----------



## jayville (Nov 16, 2016)

jim...thank you very much,shall keep that in mind.....clem


----------



## bwal74 (Dec 18, 2016)

Your effort made inspired me to buy myself a 10V for Xmas (from the family of course).  Will hopefully start it in the new year.  Been watching TinkerJohns youtube vids and several others as well.

Cheers Ben.


----------



## jpdenver (Dec 18, 2016)

Ben, and all,

I must confess that I did not trust my own abilities when I stared this build,
so I found a partial set of castings on e-bay that gave me some backups. 

I found I needed a couple of them - saved me from having to order a replacement
from the UK.   

I will take a picture of them and make them available to anyone else who needs
a backup piece.  

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver


----------



## n7gtb (Dec 30, 2016)

I've been wanting to build a small steam engine for some time now. So congrats on your build, and for inspiring me to take the plunge...  Unfortunately, my attempts to purchase online have now failed twice! First with MiniSteam.com, and also with Stuartmodels.com...  I've called MiniSteam, but since it's now NewYears eave, I suspect they are closed.  I being on the west coast in the U.S., I suspect Stuart Models closed for the day hours ago...  Oh well, I'll keep trying to purchase 10V castings.


----------



## bwal74 (Dec 31, 2016)

n7gtb said:


> I've been wanting to build a small steam engine for some time now. So congrats on your build, and for inspiring me to take the plunge...  Unfortunately, my attempts to purchase online have now failed twice! First with MiniSteam.com, and also with Stuartmodels.com...  I've called MiniSteam, but since it's now NewYears eave, I suspect they are closed.  I being on the west coast in the U.S., I suspect Stuart Models closed for the day hours ago...  Oh well, I'll keep trying to purchase 10V castings.



I ordered my casting set on a Monday or Tuesday and they arrived by the Thursday.  England to the Central Coast (just north of Sydney) Australia in four days.  
Stuart is probably on holidays now.  You may have to wait a week, but they shouldn't take long to get to you once ordered.

Ben.


----------



## jpdenver (Jan 11, 2017)

N7GTB,

Hope you have gotten your casting set by now.
I will be posting a list of spare parts for anyone who might need them.
I just moved the shop and have to find stuff.

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver


----------



## n7gtb (Jan 12, 2017)

jpdenver said:


> N7GTB,
> 
> Hope you have gotten your casting set by now.
> I will be posting a list of spare parts for anyone who might need them.
> ...



Thanks Jim.  Unfortunately, I'm still waiting.  I was unsuccessful at completing an online order from Stuart Models, so (long story short) ordered a kit over the phone from MiniSteam.com.  They were great to deal with, and shipped the kit very quickly...Now I'm simply waiting for FedEx to deliver it.  From the tracking info, they seem to be in some weird holding pattern in central Montana.  The package is due for delivery today (1/12), so we'll see.  I'm hoping it's just a glitch with the tracking info, and is really 'out for delivery'...:-\

-Vern
Kennewick, WA.


----------



## n7gtb (Jan 15, 2017)

n7gtb said:


> Thanks Jim.  Unfortunately, I'm still waiting.  I was unsuccessful at completing an online order from Stuart Models, so (long story short) ordered a kit over the phone from MiniSteam.com.  They were great to deal with, and shipped the kit very quickly...Now I'm simply waiting for FedEx to deliver it.  From the tracking info, they seem to be in some weird holding pattern in central Montana.  The package is due for delivery today (1/12), so we'll see.  I'm hoping it's just a glitch with the tracking info, and is really 'out for delivery'...:-\
> 
> -Vern
> Kennewick, WA.



The kit arrived yesterday eve, and I've just finished inventorying the box contents.  After carefully removing the shrink wrap, it appears that the 35mm x 1 1/8" cast iron slug used to machine the upper and lower cylinder covers somehow went missing prior to shrink wrap to the cardboard panel.  Everything else appears to be accounted for.  Speedy Metals has 1 1/2" dia cast iron bar, and the price for the little over 1 inch I need isn't much, but the cost of shipping to the PNW, is.  So looks like I'll be substituting some other metal for them.  I have some brass and gun metal rounds out in the shop, which would jazz it up a bit, or I could just turn them out of CR...

Jim...don't suppose you have any spare CI of that size you could sell me?  Again, the shipping cost might not make it worth the effort... My zip is 99338.

Also, where might a guy find the needed BA taps here in the states?  
Thanks,
-Vern


----------



## jpdenver (Jan 16, 2017)

Vern,

The "spare parts" kit I have was partially built, and in the CI rounds for the 
Cylinder Tops and Bottoms There is only 1.

I recommend you use Brass.  I have seen this engine with them and 
it looks fantastic.  As a matter of fact, if you watch the Tinker John videos
he has one he built a long time ago that he brings out to compare and it has
Brass heads.

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver


----------



## jpdenver (Jan 21, 2017)

I have some spare parts and a couple of copies of the book.

The smaller copy is the original, and the larger was a reprint with added details.
(at this time I am holding the larger one for Cogsy).

The castings for the project work for both a D10 and a V10.

Stand, Cylinder, Valve housing, valve slides, and a few brass parts.
Anyway, lookem over and let me know if you are interested. 

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver


----------



## n7gtb (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Jim,

Just sent you a PM regarding the engine parts...

Thanks,
-Vern


----------



## jpdenver (Jan 25, 2017)

To anyone interested, the extra parts have been sold.

Thanks for reading,

I am working on a model boat right now,
but the reversing gear and feed pump parts are
waiting patiently for next summer after my boat has sailed.

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver, CO
USA


----------



## n7gtb (Jan 26, 2017)

I agree they do look nice! I have some 1 1/2" dia brass bar, enough to make up for my mistakes...

I don't know that mine will turn out this well, but here's a link to some made in the UK, and have brass cylinder covers:

http://www.myford-lathes.com/steam41.html

-Vern
N7GTB



jpdenver said:


> Vern,
> 
> I recommend you use Brass.  I have seen this engine with them and
> it looks fantastic.   ...
> ...


----------



## MickeyDD (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello Jim,
I also live in Denver and want to get into making small IC engines. I would like to meet you and see your shop to get some ideas how to begin. What is the best way to contact you?
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mechman48 (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice engine & runner Jim :thumbup:   I have 3 engines built from Stuarts kits; 10V, Progress horizontal & a S50 stationary that I have recently completed so your in good company. I also have 3 oscillators & an educational model paddle steamer engine.



https://youtu.be/avCCVGVa7f0

George.


----------



## jpdenver (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello again,


MickeyDD - I sent you a PM.

Mechman48,
Your S50 looks beautiful.  My results are a bit cruder at this point but getting better.


I am starting on the Reversing Gear for this engine. I Spent the last 6 months
on my other hobby, building model boats.  Here is this year's build.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWD16jaqrBc[/ame] 



Now I will get back to cutting swarf.


Regards, 

Jim Pope
Denver, CO
USA


----------

